# Die Playboy-Expertin der (bald) ehem. CPC stellt sich vor



## Glamour Girl (7 Juni 2022)

Nabend allerseits! hiho

Bei vielen der hier schon länger anwesenden oder gerade eintrudelnden CPCler (  ) brauche ich mich denke ich nicht mehr großartig vorzustellen 

Für alle anderen hingegen, die mich noch nicht kennen:

Was mich (w / 40 / lesbisch) einst einen Tag vor dem Schnapszahldatum 09.09.09 in die CPC gelockt hatte, weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. Ich meine, ich hatte irgendwo einen Hinweis gelesen, dort gäbe es ein Video einer Szene irgendeiner Schauspielerin zu sehen, die mich damals interessierte :drip:

Dauerhaft dort geblieben bin ich aber neben der vielen netten Leuten insbesondere des allmonatlichen _"Offiziellen Play-boy-Threads"_ wegen, in dem ich über die Jahre so einige Essays zu den journalistischen, künstlerischen, psychologischen, betriebswirtschaftlichen und allerlei anderen Aspekten des deutschsprachigen Playboys verfertigt habe happy010

Tja, ich komme eben nicht umhin zuzugeben, das Hasenheft fasziniert mich ganz einfach schon seit Jugendtagen ... 

Dementsprechend hoffe ich auch hier auf eine geneigte Leserschaft und angeregte, aufschlussreiche Fachsimpeleien :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB Frau Richterin wink2


----------



## Austin (7 Juni 2022)

Willkommen und viel Spaß in der neuen Heimat,Frau Richterin.:thumbup:

Ich (wie wohl bald viele andere Ex CPCler) freue mich schon auf viele Essay`s im Playboy Thread und damit einher gehende Diskussionen über Frodo & die Welt aus Sicht einer Richterin.:freude:


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen hier, GG! hiho


----------



## JackEJ (7 Juni 2022)

Immer gerne! Neuer Ort für ausgiebigen Austausch insbesondere rund um die Defizite unseres Bunnymagazins


----------



## tzdon (8 Juni 2022)

dann heiße ich das Playgirl mal herzlich willkommen 
:sun10:


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Juni 2022)

auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommen auf cb-spray88


----------



## Death Row (8 Juni 2022)

Eine weitere *weibliche *Userin?  Dass ich das nochmal erlebe! 

Herlich willkommen! Über errr....anregende Diskussionen im Playboy-Thread freue ich mich schon jetzt


----------



## Claudia (8 Juni 2022)

Bin ich endlich nicht mehr so alleine hier 

welcome5


----------



## TNT (8 Juni 2022)

Hello GG auch wenn wir uns gestern Abend schon trafen :WOW:


----------



## Big X (8 Juni 2022)

:Welcome gg, es ist mir eine Freude dich hier zu sehen!


----------



## Gucky (8 Juni 2022)

Willkommen im neuen Wohnzimmer. :klasse:


----------



## Brian (9 Juni 2022)

Auch ich heisse dich herzlich willkommen,grus Brian alias Uwe oder Orsi...


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juni 2022)

herzlich willkommen im celebboard 
freue mich auf die gespräche im playboy-thread :thumbup:


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Ha, schön das du auch hier bist...


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Freut mich.


----------



## tk99 (29 Juni 2022)

Moin GG! War Frau Tigerin einverstanden mit der Anmeldung? 😁


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Juni 2022)

tk99 schrieb:


> Frau Tigerin


...darf sich natürlich hier auch gern anmelden


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juni 2022)

Der Playboy Archivar freut sich auch


----------



## tk99 (30 Juni 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Der Playboy Archivar freut sich auch



Mensch @jens4975 auch hier?


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juni 2022)

tk99 schrieb:


> Mensch @jens4975 auch hier?


Wo denn sonst?


----------



## Stockingfan23 (8 Juli 2022)

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## b33r1uvr (15 Juli 2022)

Herzlich willkommen. Es wäre nicht da gleiche ohne Deine Traktate


----------



## Wombaz (4 Aug. 2022)

Ich freu mich das du hier bist. Ist immer ein großer Genuss gewesen, dich zu lesen.


----------



## samoht1 (6 Aug. 2022)

Ich möchte mich den Lobeshymnen gerne anschließen. Deine fundierten und reflektierten Einwürfe waren sicher ein Highlight der CPC.
Schön dass Du da und hier dabei bist.


----------

